
Nf: A minimal programming language for a custom x64 OS, inspired by Forth - vmorgulis
https://bitbucket.org/qx89l4/nf/src
======
vmorgulis
Screenshots:
[https://bitbucket.org/qx89l4/os64/src/10f4377a9250b9c8987862...](https://bitbucket.org/qx89l4/os64/src/10f4377a9250b9c89878629bf57d43990d8630d5?at=master)

------
eggy
Cool, I will have to check this out. I am currently playing with PilOS, a
64-bit PicoLisp running on bare metal (in Qemu for me right now). How does
your forth-like language and bytecode compare to Retro and the Neko bytecode?

------
TazeTSchnitzel
I have also been working on a stack-oriented language, but progress ground to
a halt:
[https://github.com/TazeTSchnitzel/Firth](https://github.com/TazeTSchnitzel/Firth)

------
reidrac
Looking at the stack manipulation examples I had a terrible flashback of the
time when I had to program in Postscript to print (generate?) labels with
barcodes :S

It is a quite interesting approach, and probably simpler than porting an
existing compiler to a custom OS. The downside is that there's no software
written in the new language, compared with the existing software written in
Forth (perhaps? how portable is that software?).

------
vmorgulis
From an OSDev thread:
[http://forum.osdev.org/viewtopic.php?p=249616#p249616](http://forum.osdev.org/viewtopic.php?p=249616#p249616)

------
kwhitefoot
Why not use Forth? I mean what is the justification for yet another language,
what makes it worth having, and learning?

~~~
klibertp
> what is the justification for yet another language, what makes it worth
> having, and learning?

Why do you think a new language needs _any_ of that? It needs to be fun to use
and hack on, that's all.

Honestly, I'm so tired with people having problems with "yet another
language". Such people make polyglot programming much less viable, despite
obvious benefits to this approach and I think it's a big loss for the
industry.

Instead of asking "why is it worth having" a new language you should just go
and skim its code (disclaimer: I didn't do this yet myself in this case). And
if don't want to do it you should stop commenting on new, in development
languages. Stick to established languages you know and don't bother with new
languages. If you need to know "why is it worth learning" then it's obvious
that new languages are not for you. That's because the answer to this question
is also obvious: for fun!

EDIT: I realized that my post may sound a bit rude. I don't have the time to
rewrite it, but I want to stress that I didn't intend for it to sound like
this.

